# Tutorial Contest Winner April 2009: NancyNosrati



## Hilly (May 13, 2009)

Please help me to congratulate NancyNosrati for winning this month's tutorial contest!!! Your votes decided she was the winner for the month. NancyNosrati will receive the prize of a $25 gift certificate to an online e-retailer, and a 4 month upgrade to a Premium Member subscription to Specktra.net.

Thank you so much, NancyNosrati, for your tutorial, and to all who participated. We are greatly looking forward to next month's entries!






You can check out her tutorial here:

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f191/t...ey-eye-136549/


----------



## nunu (May 14, 2009)

Congrats!!


----------



## user79 (May 14, 2009)

Congratulations


----------



## Willa (May 15, 2009)

Congrats girl!


----------



## SparklingWaves (May 16, 2009)

delete


----------



## cindiaz (May 16, 2009)




----------



## Holy Rapture (May 16, 2009)

Why was my post deleted ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Congrats!


----------



## Susanne (May 25, 2009)

Congrats!!


----------



## kaliraksha (May 25, 2009)

_Congrats, NancyNosrati! _


----------



## wifey806 (May 27, 2009)

hotness! <3


----------



## MrsRjizzle (May 27, 2009)

Great Job!! Congrats!


----------



## Miss Redgal (May 27, 2009)

yes its great!
congrats!


----------

